# GOSM Mods Finished!!!!!!!!!



## jtribout (Jun 6, 2008)

I've finished all the mods on my new big lock this week!!!!!!!

Lowered my smoker box for better smoke

Found a great ss smoke box that holds enough wood

Added a small shelf on the side to hold my meat thermo

Added another internal thermo on top to keep an extra eye on the smoker temp

Added  a gas tank valve to to keep an eye on my propane levels

Put on a needle valve to better regulate my temps. (This is the best) I have it set so my GOSM is at 200 on low. I can adjust the needle valve down to cold smoke at 115-125. Still playing...

Picked up an extra tank of propane to keep on hand. 

Got some nice Beef Ribs for tonight, Chicken for Sat. and 7.5 lbs Pork butt for Sunday


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great. Would love to do the shelf, especially since I do not have any kind of table or anything near my smoker.

Where did you get the needle valve and how does it work? I would really like to be able to take more control over the temp. Is it easy to put in? 

I just picked up a gas tank valve and just have not used it yet.


----------



## jtribout (Jun 6, 2008)

You can order a needle valve online (???) as some have posted. I went and got a replacement hose and valve for a turkey fryer. Turkey fryers all have the needle valve on them. It seemed easier than rebuilding my current valve and running back and forth to HD for the fitting that work. 

Good luck and thanks! I've got some beef ribs on now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 can't wait!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nicely done! I love the shelf.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 6, 2008)

I just ordered one of these for my GOSM. Looks like you just disconnect the hose from the reg and put this between the 2.

http://bayouclassicdepot.com/nv108p_...urner_part.htm


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice mods very nice


----------



## jtribout (Jun 6, 2008)

Once you get the valve you'll need to get the correct brass fitting from the home store. Keep me posted when you get it in and take pixs!


----------



## dmack (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for the picture. By the way I just added wheels on my gosm today. It sure makes it easy to move around as I keep doing these mods.Once I quit tweaking I may not need them as much. LOL.

dmack


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats on the good looking mods, and now how about some smoke?


----------



## brandx (Jun 7, 2008)

I haven't taken any pics yet but I made a couple changes to my GOSM too and they were worthwhile improvements. First off I added a shelf too. Just a convenient place to keep the thermometers etc. Then I bolted  a section of perforated angle iron across the back legs. Now I can use a cheap hand truck to move the smoker around. The next change made getting smoke in the face and a messy smoker top a thing of the past. First I pulled that top spinner damper right off the smoker. I took a blank cap the goes on the end of a six inch round section of duct and cut the flat part of it to just about the same size and shape of the opening left when I pulled the spinner damper. I screwed this cap to the opening on top of the smoker, added a 2 foot length of 6 inch round duct to the cap and put a chimney cap on top of the whole thing. I also put in a 50 cent balancing damper in the duct to adjust my draft then painted the whole thing hi temp flat black like the smoker itself. The top stays nice and clean now and I get a nice draft that doesn't jam hot smoke into my eyeballs. My next change, which should be happening soon, is to cut the front door off the smoker, rearrange the existing hinges and add a couple then cut the door in two about 8 inches up from the bottom. That way when I have to add chips or chunks all I have to do is open the small door and slide out the pan. I figure this will help keep the temperature in the upper section alot more regular. BTW, with the section of duct the GOSM actually looks more like a smoker now then a locker for a midget! :-)


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 7, 2008)

Good looking mods. Thought about all you GOSM users today, drove by the local Mason's hall today, my daughter said "hey dad, what kinda smokers they got running out there?" (sharp eye on that kid). Danged if they didn't have 4 GOSMs puffing away out front. Don't know what they were smoking or what the occasion, but sure was a neat sight.


----------



## jtribout (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Brand,

Did you put a CD player in that puppy too, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sound nice, post some pixs when you can. I smoked some beef ribs and skins tonight!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 7, 2008)

can you drive me some dinner down tonight? i'd drive up to pick it up, but i gotta work.


----------



## brandx (Jun 8, 2008)

"Did you put a CD player in that puppy too, lol."
LOL, no CD player, I'm an old timer so I'll hook up my old 8 track!


----------



## fred420 (Jun 8, 2008)

probably got a beta vcr too???????????????


----------



## dalglish (Jun 8, 2008)

Love the gas tank valve mod, I want to add one of those. I'm sure once I get confident enough to smoke things overnight I'll want to know exactly what my propane levels are.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 8, 2008)

i found the regulators with the hose, but wanted to know if the portion that connects to the smoker is a male or female adapter. i would go check myself, but i'm at work right now


----------



## jtribout (Jun 8, 2008)

1/4'' Female on  both ends.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice mods! Will be getting a needle valve me thinks and some braided line! And a dvd player, wifi, and ....


----------



## dmack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job on the mods. Thanks for the pictures. Lots of people ask about the needle valve mod, I just did mine last week. I know the Bayou Classic is one way to do it, but it can all be done at the local hardware store. One thing I found is that many of the standard grill regulators are 3/8 pipe thread.Our gosm is 1/4. So you'll need a 1/4" needle valve (which is compression threads). You then will need to adapt compression to pipe thread on either end. My best move was taking in a picture to the hardware store. Well, once again I can't figure out how to use my pictures,but these attachments are the pictures I used to make mine. Thanks to Rodbuilder.
dmack
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...9&d=1194351632
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...0&d=1194352058


----------

